# 10.0-RELEASE to 10.0-STABLE



## grimgent (Oct 19, 2014)

Where is the best guide for moving from 10.0-RELEASE to 10.0-STABLE?


----------



## fonz (Oct 19, 2014)

The FreeBSD Handbook has a section on this.

What I do myself is:

Install -RELEASE first.
Download the current -STABLE sources by SVN.
Build and install the kernel and world. Guidelines for this can be found in the same Handbook. Or you can follow wblock@'s guides below.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2014)

Upgrading FreeBSD To -STABLE


----------

